# Odd Idea.. want some feedback.



## whitewer (Jan 26, 2010)

I wanted to consider doing something a bit different, still involves a fishtank, water and such. Just no fish. 
I've seen it done before and wanted to a garden type setup. I have a 20 gallon long, just need to get a pump to circulate the water, rocks and sand/gravel substrate to get some plants. 
Ideas: 
Need some plants that so I can do the tank at least half full to give some out of water setup with rocks and a waterfall
Need to consider some sort of lighting

recommendations or ideas?
:idea:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Figure out what it is called, there is probably a board for it, certainly there will be books. Maybe "water garden" or indoor "mini-fountain" or something. 

Personally, I prefer looking at fish, but I think people who just want something decorative, should get it. It annoys me when betta are used as a "splash of color" in a bowl of bamboo. Good for you for knowing what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, if you really wanted to be nifty, you could look into aquaponics. It is the growing of regular out of water plants with the only nutrients coming from fish tank water.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

i feel like eventually your going to want to put some fish in there lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

what do you thin about taking one of those desktop water fall things and take it out of the reservoir and just use that for the waterfall?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If I could make a suggestion. Take a look at some of the terrariums people make for frogs and other climbing amphibians. They make them tall, often times with a waterfall and they give a little lake at the bottom, since they are amphibians.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Good idea bml


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

sounds pretty cool, good luck with your project


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

ya, and post some pics when youre done!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Why don't you try a school of like 10 to 12 cardinal tetras as well? i kid i kid lol


----------



## whitewer (Jan 26, 2010)

Well only reason I won't do a fish fish tank at this point is due to the fact I'll be moving in 3-4 months and don't want to put them through that kind of stress. And I have the tank and could get the rest either cheap or free, so figured I'd do something different.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

submersible powerhead for the water pump


----------

